# Despicable.



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, it is a common thing to see but all hes doing is using revolutionary, which is as easy as downloading it and typing a command and getting a beta key

he even copied the list straight off Rootzwiki? Didn't look like he wrote it so I copied and pasted in google and http://tinyurl.com/6yu2rgt

and sadly I'm sure this guy has had a few customers, I'm tempted to put an ad up for free rooting support (not doing it myself as, that's pointless if you can't root your own damn phone, Don't do it? or for that matter google root >insert device name here<)

Anyway, was just wondering how people felt about this, personally I can't stand it. and if the person that so happened to post this ad is a rootzwiki user (and ofc reads this) message me, we can talk about it.

I have the link but, due to his phone number or other info I won't post it. Instead you get an image!

View attachment 4423


- All this is just my opinion don't take it to heart I needed to rant.

More root users - cool
Profiting of something people can do themselves? - nothing new.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

It's sh*t like this that makes me wish rooting weren't so easy that people can just scam others left and right.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I completely agree it is a disgrace!

I have been asked to root a couple of people's phones, which I'm happy to do, I would never make someone pay me to do it!


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of people who take others hard work and "know how" given freely, and try to charge others for it. *poop* (I actually giggled trying not to swear) like this is what makes people think why bother when someone else will just take it and misuse it. I'm glad "getting root" has become simple enough, not happy when someone's hard work is exploited for personal gain.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it suks when people try to take advantage of others in that way.
I always pass along everything I learned or know about androids OS for free,as same as how I got that knowledge was provided free to me as well

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> It's sh*t like this that makes me wish rooting weren't so easy that people can just scam others left and right.


Kinda like back around mid '09 - early '10 eh? I kinda miss having to do everything via ADB myself. Granted, I like being able to get it done quickly with these tools, but there are too many people who have no idea what they're doing, and I can guarantee you a bunch of those people have returned their phones to the carrier stores when they screw up. If you can't do a little research on the subject and prepare yourself, you probably shouldn't dive into it.


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

You know what would stop this?

Manufacturer provides a rooting tool. Like the bootloader unlocks. It needs a key unique to your phone, located inside the box on a scratch off panel.

For software warranty support, you send back device and the untouched scratch card, which has device serial number on the surface printing. This shows the software warranty is intact. Hardware warranty isn't affected by rooting.

You have immediately removed the money to be made by these people. And generated huge publicity for being cool


----------

